# Pregnancy of Unknown Location



## lbpalladino (Aug 31, 2015)

What would be the most appropriate ICD 9 code be for Pregnancy of Unknown Location (PUL)? Physician cannot say for sure if patient is having an ectopic pregnancy. Is there some other diagnosis code I can or should use?


----------



## ritajohnson327@gmail.com (Aug 31, 2015)

*Ectopic pregnancy*

I would use 633.80 other ectopic pregnancy w/out uterine pregnancy


----------



## lbpalladino (Sep 1, 2015)

*633.80*



ritajohnson327@gmail.com said:


> I would use 633.80 other ectopic pregnancy w/out uterine pregnancy




I was thinking an ectopic code would still be appropriate since I could not find anything else. Thank you, Rita!


----------

